# Best place to snowboard right now?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hard to say, but to be honest Colorado is really coming into it's own right now. It also helps if you are not tied to boundaries. Washington, Wyoming, Utah, also have terrain that is quite different than found in this state and is worth you time to get to ride in too.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

World Ski & Snowboard Festival | Whistler, BC, Canada

Not in US but close. April 12 to 21. Lots of good riding still to be had and a great event at the same time.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Well if you go to utah, you can probably sleep easier in the car. everywhere in wyoming is COLD. All year, everywhere. I woke up with frost in my tent last august, camping in teton valley. SLC is pretty nice right now, temp wise. Also, if you opt to get a room, Im pretty sure it will be alot cheaper in utah than jackson. All the resorts here have good coverage and Im pretty sure are all 100 percent open.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i'd skip big sky, currently the mountain is taking a shit










inbound wet slides have most of the steep areas closed. 

moonlight faces the correct direction so it is fairing better but we are barley getting to freezing at night so the snow is super slush.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Wolf Creek closes the 7th........you'd better hurry!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Vail is riding pretty nice. Dont come to south central/Easter BC. Snow is meh....


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Over the last month, maybe month and a half...including the last 2 days, Stowe in Vermont, which is already considered like top 3 places to ride in the east, has been have the season dreams are made of. Seems Old Man Winter and his son Jack Frost relocated there and they refuse to left Spring visit.
Over the last day or two they just got hit with a surprise ADDITIONAL foot of snow. This is to go alongside the consistent inches to feet they have been getting almost weekly since early Feb to mid-Feb.

I was there around late Feb and they had almost white out conditions at their higher elevations with steady snowfall at the bottom. I undertsand that since then its just be great day after great day


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

pretty sure jackson closes this week. cross that off the list...


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Soul06 said:


> Over the last month, maybe month and a half...including the last 2 days, Stowe in Vermont, which is already considered like top 3 places to ride in the east, has been have the season dreams are made of. Seems Old Man Winter and his son Jack Frost relocated there and they refuse to left Spring visit.
> Over the last day or two they just got hit with a surprise ADDITIONAL foot of snow. This is to go alongside the consistent inches to feet they have been getting almost weekly since early Feb to mid-Feb.
> 
> I was there around late Feb and they had almost white out conditions at their higher elevations with steady snowfall at the bottom. I undertsand that since then its just be great day after great day


+1. It's not a west coast mountain, but went there less than two weeks ago when the had over TWO FEET of snow in a span of a week. Vert is around 2300 feet, but I really like how most of the trails go from top to bottom. Again, not west coast standards, but in April, it's pretty slim pickings already. This is probably one of the best places to go in the country right now.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mel M said:


> +1. It's not a west coast mountain, but went there less than two weeks ago when the had over TWO FEET of snow in a span of a week. Vert is around 2300 feet, but I really like how most of the trails go from top to bottom. Again, not west coast standards, but in April, it's pretty slim pickings already. This is probably one of the best places to go in the country right now.


Yeah...it doesn't have quite the vertical of the West coast or the really steep steeps, save for maybe a few of the blacks and double blacks, but the trails are definitely more than respectable. And at over 2100ft of true vertical I can't imagine anyone from any region going to Stowe and being disappointed. Particularly within these last couple months.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Leaving for Jackson Hole tomorrow....is this bad? =(


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, looks like WC and JH are off the list. I didn't realize that they are closing this weekend. 

Traveling to VT just feels like I'm going in the wrong direction. Plus, it is just not really economical for me to make that spontaneous get away right now. Too far to drive so I would have to deal with the whole airfare and rental car thing. 

For the same reason, I think I will have to cross off the PNW off my list although I think the snow is decent and none of the resorts are going to be closed during during second week of April. 

By default, looks like my trip got narrowed down to either 2-3 unguided days at Silverton (Thurs, Fri, and Sat) or a few days checking out a couple of places in Utah earlier in the week and leaving Thursday night or Friday morning. 

Either way, both drives are fairly reasonable from Denver and I don't think either is going to leave me broke as a joke. 

Anyone have recommendations on places to ride around SLC or advice on going to Silverton this late into the game?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowbird will be open I know that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Top 10 Deepest Snowpacks in North America - Unofficialnetworks.com

home


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Update: Turns out the gf has managed to secure a few days off from work too so now this doesn't have to be a solo mission.

I think she may be a little underprepared fro Silverton so Utah it is!

We're trying to get some details finalized but unfortunately we're still pretty clueless. Any and all advice is much appreciated. In particular, where should we go or stay? Park city, Brighton, and Solitude are on the short list but we're open to any and all suggestions since it's pretty clear that we have no idea of what we're doing. 

Lodging prices seem pretty cheap but I think we want to camp if we can and make a real adventure of it. Look's like there is plenty of opportunity to do that but we have idea where or if it's even possible right now. 

The drive from Denver via US-40 is a shorter distance and probably more scenic but takes more time than I-70. Is it worth it? I'm thinking I-70 is probably the way to go. 

Next few days are going to be devoted to doing some serious research. Look forward to an upcoming trip report!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The quickest route from Denver is to head up to I80 and then go West. I use the 287 cut off through Fort Collins. Saves maybe 45 minutes. I70 is a nicer drive for your eyes. I have never done 40 to Salt Lake but it will be slow. If the weather looks clear I'd take 80. If you are going to be dealing with snow I find the I70 route to be easier. 

You can stay in Salt Lake or Sandy on the cheap. I am not sure on camping at this time. Check out a climbing guide for the wasatch. I am sure it lists all the camping options.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

If the lady is down for a good snow trip/hide-away in the mountains, don't go to Park City to ride or stay. ( I didn't see the camping bit....you gots a good girl, there!) If anything, take an evening trip there, maybe on the way in or out, along I80. They, generally (earlier this week was a rare exception) get much less snow than Solitude, Brighton, Snowbird. Go there!

Check the weather, it'll be wet/damp in non-snowy areas for camping. Kayak.com for lodging.

Solitude has 50 dollar lift tix. 
If you happen to have a pass to anywhere, stating April 8th, you can get a lift ticket for 32 bucks at Brighton. 
I don't know what Snowbird has to offer for lift tix, but the terrain is silly, they just got 5 inches and more is on the way over the weekend. 

Coverage in Utah isn't as good as it has been in the past, but it is pretty tasty and they still keep getting decent fills from these little systems that are dropping wet mank/rain on Tahoe.

Bee-line it sunday night or Monday AM. Monday and Tuesday should be good days in the Cottonwood Canyons. Take I80 there and take I70/HWY6 on the way back. 

And whoever suggested Stowe as a place to go for someone who is on a road trip from Denver just needs smacked upside their friggin head!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Top 10 Deepest Snowpacks in North America - Unofficialnetworks.com
> 
> home


:RantExplode: Mammoth is number 3, yet has had 69 (giggidy) inches of snow since friggin new years! Shitty ranking.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

A bit late for OP, but if anyone is interested:

It was dumping yesterday at Alpental, and Saturday was great at Crystal too 

Even though some areas are already closed, still plenty of opportunities in the PNW. Not as good as last year but I'm not complaining


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Is alpy staying open till may again this year, Crystal stays open really late


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

walove said:


> Is alpy staying open till may again this year, Crystal stays open really late


I am pretty sure they'll close earlier than last year. Yes, Crystal will keep Green Valley running late.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Parkcity is a rip off.. it's the most expensive town/resort.. if you're big in park then you'd like it.

Snowbird would be my top pick.. looks like it's been snowing all day and they got 17" less than a week ago. all the mountains are looking good for spring riding. Brighton and Snowbird would be my top 2 right now. Snowbasin is closing on the 14th.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

bachelor's got 22" in the last week, and its cold...that'll do


----------



## snowyg (Apr 9, 2013)

Niseko in Japan!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

walove said:


> Is alpy staying open till may again this year, Crystal stays open really late


According to everyone that works there, they are hoping to. Central closes on the 21st of April at the latest. After that, Alpy will likely only run the weekends leading up to the 5th of May. Crystal should be open well into June, possibly up to the 4th of July.


----------

